# Office 365 >  >  Download to CSSV File

## JDCCPA

I have had Office 365 for about two months. No problem downloading banking transactions into Excel. Now, when I try to download transactions to a csv file  ( whether it is a credit card company or a bank ) Excel opens up to a blank screen.

Question: Is this an Excel issue or an Windows 7 issue? If so, can you offer a solution?

Thanks in advance

----------


## HaHoBe

dupe to http://www.excelforum.com/office-365...cssv-file.html.

----------


## alansidman

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

This is a duplicate post and as such does not comply with Rule 5 of our forum rules. This thread will now be closed, you may continue in your other thread.

*Thread Closed.*

----------

